# timeshare resorts near LAX airport?



## dbdmora (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, we are planning a trip to southern California and are wondering what timeshare  resorts near lax are there I can check out and possibly rent. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2015)

As far as I know there are no timeshare resorts close to LAX.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Depends on how close you want to get.  We stayed at the Wyndham Orange County and I think it was less than an hour from LAX.  It was nice and more like a motel though.

Check out the TUG timeshare map here (and click the West Region button)...

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, yes at least 90 minutes or less driving distance.  As we want to visit theme parks.  Something In between LA and San Diego is what we are looking for.  We are traveling with 4 adults and 2 children so I am looking for a 2 bed 2 bath accommodations with activates for kids and adults, near the beach is a plus!

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

Because of traffic, staying near LAX is not the best plan.  It would be far easier to stay new Disneyland for a few days, and then stay in the San Diego area for a few days.  There is no advantage to trying to be close to LAX, because that will force you to battle the traffic and send a lot of time on the road every day.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2015)

dbdmora said:


> Hi, yes at least 90 minutes or less driving distance.  As we want to visit theme parks.  Something In between LA and San Diego is what we are looking for.  We are traveling with 4 adults and 2 children so I am looking for a 2 bed 2 bath accommodations with activates for kids and adults, near the beach is a plus!
> 
> Thanks



The driving time could be a challenge.  Something between LA and San Diego would be Anaheim, Newport Beach or Laguna.  But from there to drive to LA or to San Diego could take more than your 90 minutes.  I worked in Los Angeles and commuted from Orange County for several years.  It could easily be a two hour drive one way.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Ace2000 for the map, I didn't even know TUGG has this handy map.  Anaheim would be a great location, the DVC villas resort looks great, need to see if anyone is renting it for the week I need it.  Another great location is Marriott's Newport Coast Villas which is near the beach but in between LA and San Diego.  I don't mind the drive, just means we have to get up very early and come back late.  

Since we already booked our flight through Delta to LAX it is too late to change unless I want to pay a fee and switch to SNA airport in orange county but I doubt it.  

Thanks for the help


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Because of traffic, staying near LAX is not the best plan.  It would be far easier to stay new Disneyland for a few days, and then stay in the San Diego area for a few days.  There is no advantage to trying to be close to LAX, because that will force you to battle the traffic and send a lot of time on the road every day.



It is just a pain for us to pack every few days, it if was just my wife and I, that wouldn't be a problem but with kids.  I rather stay in a resort to come back, rest and enjoy it on the days we are not going to visit a park.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

dbdmora said:


> Thanks Ace2000 for the map, I didn't even know TUGG has this handy map.  Anaheim would be a great location, the DVC villas resort looks great, need to see if anyone is renting it for the week I need it.  Another great location is Marriott's Newport Coast Villas which is near the beach but in between LA and San Diego. * I don't mind the drive, just means we have to get up very early and come back late.
> *
> Since we already booked our flight through Delta to LAX it is too late to change unless I want to pay a fee and switch to SNA airport in orange county but I doubt it.
> 
> Thanks for the help



I'm guessing this is your first trip to Southern California?  It's not just the drive, it's the horrible traffic - it isn't something you want to do every day.  Even if you get up early, you will be in the middle of commuter traffic - the worst time of day.

Just so you know, the DVC Villas are probably the most expensive timeshare rental in California.  (In the range of  $400-$500 a night for a 2 bdm. during high season)  There are other timeshares in the immediate area, which are far less expensive.

However, the drive to San Diego from there won't be fun. It makes a lot more sense to stay a few days in Anaheim, and then stay in San Diego for a few days.  With *no traffic* it's an hour and 40 min. from Anaheim to San Diego.  With traffic, it can easily be 3 hours of this:


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh Denise, I don't miss that traffic at all!


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice after further research and your posts.  It is best we do stay at the locations we want to go.  We did want to stay at a resort but it is not worth it if we will be out all day enjoying different parks.  

Thanks  again


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

dbdmora said:


> Thank you all for your advice after further research and your posts.  It is best we do stay at the locations we want to go.  We did want to stay at a resort but it is not worth it if we will be out all day enjoying different parks.
> 
> Thanks  again



You can certainly stay at timeshare resorts - it's just not feasible to stay at the same one for the whole trip.  There are many resorts where you can book short stays - like Wyndham/Worldmark.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Feb 19, 2015)

While I agree you need to factor in drive times, Oceanside is a nice base if you want to stay in one resort. Both Wyndham and Worldmark have properties there that should be available on RCI.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 20, 2015)

We've stayed in Carlsbad a couple of times before flying onto Hawaii.  Of course it's much closer to San Diego.  The first we flew in and out of LAX.  the second time we flew in and out of San Diego.  In either case we were nervous about the traffic so we spent the last night at a hotel near the airport.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 20, 2015)

I made the mistake of flying in to Orange County (John Wayne Airport) when I was staying at the Welk Resort in Escondido. It took us five hours to drive (one way) from Orange County to Escondido. We should have spent the extra money on airfare and flown in to San Diego.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 20, 2015)

JudyS said:


> I made the mistake of flying in to Orange County (John Wayne Airport) when I was staying at the Welk Resort in Escondido. It took us five hours to drive (one way) from Orange County to Escondido. We should have spent the extra money on airfare and flown in to San Diego.


 
Whatever road was blocked could have also impacted access from San Diego

Normal commute traffic would never be that bad at any time of the day, only a traffic fatality on a two lane highway could create that commute time


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2015)

Of course traffic in LA can be terrible but traffic is only stand still during the commute. And even when it is stopped the car pool lanes can often be wide open.   There is a great carpool lane between Newport and disney so the twenty mile drive doesn't take too long.  

PS I found that waiting till ~9:30 means I miss much of the morning commute.  And stay for dinner in the area you're visiting may mean you miss much of the dinner commute.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 20, 2015)

After seeing our itinerary, we decided to stay in Anaheim.  Looking at either a resort or a house via airbnb. 

Thanks for Everyone's help


----------



## PDXGolfer (Feb 21, 2015)

HGVC MarBrisa in Carlsbad may be worth considering.  South of it would be the San Diego attractions (Sea World, San Diego Zoo, etc.), and north of it would be the Anaheim attractions (Disney, Knott's Berry Farm) -- all within shorter driving distance than it would be from the LAX (or Los Angeles County) area.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 22, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> Whatever road was blocked could have also impacted access from San Diego
> 
> Normal commute traffic would never be that bad at any time of the day, only a traffic fatality on a two lane highway could create that commute time


Good to know; thanks.

I still wouldn't want to stay near LA if I were visiting attractions near San Diego.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 22, 2015)

After talking to family, we plan on staying in San Diego for a couple of nights then driving back to stay in Anaheim for rest of vacation. 

Found a good deal (I believe) from Tugs marketplace site, worldmark Anaheim resort. 

Now to see which resorts are available for rent Fri-Sun near San Diego.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 22, 2015)

We are just home from a similar trip.

Our plan was 2 nights in Anaheim an then 6 in San Diego.    Fly into LAX (cheaper) and out of SAN.   Lucky for me, airline changed our flight into LAX and allowed me to switch to SNA at no cost.

What we did:

Fly in SNA - only about 20 minute drive to Fairfield Inn in Anaheim.  Across the street from Disneyland.   (cost $159 per night with free parking and a $25 Disney gift card).   Just a hotel room - but we only stayed for two nights.

Arrival Day:   Downtown Disney - Anna/Elsa Boutique, window shopping and dinner.

Day 2:  Disneyland - spent 13 hours there!

Day 3:  California Adventure - stayed until 5:30 then hit the road to San Diego.  About 90 minute drive - no traffic.  (sunday)   We got a trade via RCI into Worldmark San Diego Mission Valley.   Nothing fancy - but friendly staff and clean.  2 BR and 2 Bath.   Said it slept 6 - but personally I think more than 4 was pushing it to be comfortable in living/kitchen areas.   Great location as a home base to all we did.  

Day 4:  Sea World

Day 5:  Resort in morning - then spent the afternoon with a professional sandcastle maker that was hired to show us how to make awesome sandcastles.

Day 6:  Midway Museum,  lunch on the water front then off to LaJolla beach to see the seals and tide pools and dinner with awesome sunset.

Day 7:  San Diego Zoo.   

Day 8:  Resort time - pool, movies, relax

We were 3 adults and 1 9 YO.    Feel free to ask any questions!


----------

